# 2 Mozart works discovered



## classicalmusicfan (May 6, 2009)

Has anyone posted this already? Anyway I found this article last Friday pertaining to 2 Mozart works discovered by the International Mozarteum Foundation in Austria.

Here's the link:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090723/ap_en_mu/eu_austria_mozart_discovered


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Bumping this thread just a bit. I may not really like much Mozart, but this is interesting news. It would be more interesting if they were mature works of course. Does this mean the Köchel catalog will have to be revised?


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Yes, I heard about this, and meant to post about it, but then promptly forgot.

I agree with Weston; interesting news indeed. Amazing that 'new old' stuff is still being discovered. 

(Then again, maybe this is just part of the conspiracy? 

Sorry, I couldn't resist. )


----------



## classicalmusicfan (May 6, 2009)

rojo said:


> Yes, I heard about this, and meant to post about it, but then promptly forgot.
> 
> I agree with Weston; interesting news indeed. Amazing that 'new old' stuff is still being discovered.
> 
> ...


Sorry I don't understand. What conspiracy?


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

The conspiracy to keep the best music from the public and feed us with commercially viable music.


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

classicalmusicfan said:


> Sorry I don't understand. What conspiracy?


For a starters see this: http://www.talkclassical.com/865-controversy-over-true-musical.html

Tons of this sort of stuff have been deposited over various classical music forums over the past 4-5 years. Much of it has been deleted but some remains, such as the thread referred to above.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

surely there are plenty of unpublished works by any composer. it is just like we discovered many of Michael Jackson recording that not included in his album.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

classicalmusicfan said:


> Sorry I don't understand. What conspiracy?


See Toccata's post.  I really should not be bringing that up.

jurianbai, what MJ recordings are you referring to? Are you sure you're not thinking of "unreleased" material?


----------



## Praine (Dec 20, 2008)

Y'know, ever since Robert Newman came along and blurted his beliefs on Mozart, I have never been able to listen to Mozart the same way as I did before. It just doesn't feel like pure, creative music anymore. I can spot an idiotic arguement from the start, but he brings up many historical references and does seem to be very knowledgable with what he is talking about.


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

Reign of Praine said:


> Y'know, ever since Robert Newman came along and blurted his beliefs on Mozart, I have never been able to listen to Mozart the same way as I did before. It just doesn't feel like pure, creative music anymore. I can spot an idiotic arguement from the start, but he brings up many historical references and does seem to be very knowledgable with what he is talking about.


Sorry, there isn't a single valuable historical reference in that crap.


----------



## classicalmusicfan (May 6, 2009)

There's already an update. Check it out.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090802..._new_mozart;_ylt=Aol5laivezzsJNQ3pGtPgjwDW7oF


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Interesting. Thanks for the update, classicalmusicfan.

So the works are already being played.

I find Leisinger's analysis a tad odd; why is he purporting to know what Papa Mozart would be telling the youngster? Hmm.


----------



## classicalmusicfan (May 6, 2009)

Here's another related article for this one. Published by CNN: http://www.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/europe/08/02/new.mozart/index.html?eref=rss_topstories


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

its funny how they have to include a mini biography of Mozart in the article.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

It annoys me that there is so much publicized about these pieces, but not the actual pieces itself. I don't really care who discovered them, I want the music nao!


----------

